# new dude



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk popsotis. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome new dude!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

welcome aboard popsotis. as 1 newbie to another, good to have you join the family.

CB <*)))>{


----------

